# Dandy's Journal: Overcoming the Fear



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I wanted to fill in a bit on what's happened with Dandy since I got him up to today, just so it's there.

Anyways, I let him settle in for a while before I rode him. I was grooming him every day (he LOVES to roll in the muddiest places) so we were getting to know each other that way. It was really wet and muddy outside so I just didn't take him out. 
It was probably like a little less then a week after I got him that my grandparents helped me get a saddle to fit him (I hadn't rode in like 2 years, I was a bit rusty!) and adjust everything. I was really nervous about getting on him as he IS forward and they often have more energy at the beginning..but I got on and it went well. He was acting a bit barn sour and I had to have some help with that, but once I got him away from the barn he was okay.

I took him out again a day or two later, he was perfect. I loved that ride. 

Then I took him out again the next day, and he was doing well until I rode him past the barn..I tried to turn him away, make him go in circles, kicked him (but not too hard, I was afraid he'd take off)..and I was SCARED. He wasn't doing any bucking or rearing, but I felt like I was gonna come off with all his sudden stops (we were just walking). Eventually he had enough and he took me back to the barn. I tried to turn him, stop him, circle, ANYTHING. But he just pushed his head against the bit and kept going. I was so mad and frustrated, if I couldn't control him then, he could do anything..and that scared me. So I made my grandma get on and ride him, he acted up to where he acted like he would like to rear up and did a little bounce a few times. She got him away and around the yard, and to make a long story short, I got back on him and with her help I made him do what I wanted as to end on a good note. He was testing me, I know that. My mare used to do that too. 

The next few days we went to groundwork, we practiced lunging, walking, trotting, backing up and parking out. He's become very responsive and I think he's starting to trust me. He's learning the command "trot" for trot when lunging, and hopefully when riding and such too. He knows "walk"/"easy walk" and "whoa". 

Last Friday I took him to the barn to feed him and groom him. I was almost done grooming, he was almost done eating. He seemed to be eating a bit faster then usual. Suddenly he started choking. I waited a couple minutes to make sure that was what it was..when confirmed I RAN up to my grandma in the garage and told her. She came back down and we watched him..he wanted out of his stall..the other horses were stalled so we let him out. He went out into the field in front of the barn and just kept trying to swallow and choking. Stuff was coming out his nose and mouth..he looked miserable..we called the vet and she came, had to sedate him, put a tube down his nose to push the stuff into his stomach and then he got an anti inflammatory and antibiotics in case anything had gotten in his lungs from his coughing..

He was okay, and I sat with him until he woke up. Then we walked around to get him woke up more before turning him back out. The vet said the most foolproof way to prevent this happening in the future is to wet his feed, that is what we've been doing. 

He got the weekend off, as I was going to be away part of Saturday and at a Fun Show (horses) on Sunday. 

Monday I started working with him again, he's done so very well. I love working with him. He has little spooks because he's not used to country stuff  But I calm him down pretty easily, I think he's starting to trust me like I said. 
Just the groundwork has been building my confidence. 



Yesterday evening my grandma was going to get on her younger TWH horse for the first time in a year. Things had happened and then it became yucky winter..just pushed back riding. She took him out alone while I lunged Dandy, as my plan is to lunge Dandy before riding to get him listening to me and some of that excess energy out. It worked well yesterday. By the time I had him lunged and saddled up my grandma still wasn't back, so I rode up to the top of the hill in the field to see if I could see her (we live on 50 acres, some wooded, and our back gate goes out to miles of horse trails). Dandy wanted to go back to the barn at first, started dancing around. I warned him I had a crop with me and I'd give him a tap if he wanted to act up  I turned him and put my leg on him to keep ALL of him turning and he went. But then he tried to run up the hill. I didn't want to do that just yet, so I held him back. My grandma came out of the woods a few minutes after I got out there, so we went on a trail ride (like 30 minutes maybe) together. Mostly walking, though we ran up a decent sized hill. What a SMOOTH lope Dandy has. Dandy only had one spook, when a stick crunched real loudly lol. He was fine after he splayed his legs out and jumped. Normally he just looks up and kinda gets stiff, so he really got scared. We gotta get him back to his "bombproof" parade horse self haha. Going back down into the field we were going past the barn, and my grandma's horse really acted up. Dandy looked like he'd like to go back but I just made him go forward and he went without much hesitation. We did a little trotting in the bottom flat and a little cantering too. He's so smooth and stops or goes just when I ask him. I can't wait to show him at the next fun show hopefully! 


Anyways, enjoy reading all that lol.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I took Dandy out yesterday, it was the first time riding him without one of my grandparents near by (my grandma was watching from the house and I was in the field, but she did go in for a few minutes here and there). We started in the yard, and when that went well I decided to go to the lower (flat) field. When riding him over to the gate (and we walk through this gate almost every day) he tried to act up by suddenly stopping and turning. I made him go in a circle and face towards the gate again, he didn't like that and tried to go towards the barn again. I kicked him (not hard, just a nudge to make him keep going forward) and he decided maybe he should listen to me. So we went over and I got off and got the gate, no big deal 

We had fun riding in the field, lots of walking, a bit of trotting and loping. I did try to lope him and he tried to turn towards the barn, I stopped him and made him go the other way pretty fast. I'm still a bit scared of him not listening and running back to the barn with me on him..but I CAN stop him. I just have to remind myself that.

When walking back up to the gate to go back up to the yard I just wanted to walk him. So we walked, but we got a bit closer to the gate and he started wanting to trot. He wouldn't listen when I told him to slow down, so I turned him around and made him do it again. He tried to trot. Again. Same thing. He wasn't very happy and wanted to carry on with side stepping to get to the gate (or barn, whichever he thought he could get away with). I made him keep going my way and he finally figured he might as well. Trying to be sneaky and get away with things, crazy little guy! 
Finally I was able to make him walk the whole way, then we went for a spin around the yard, and he was good, so I ended the ride there. 

Now it's raining..I hate this rain! I just wanna ride!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

It's been a busy week/weekend. But I got to go on a trail ride with Dandy and my Grandma and her horse yesterday. 

We rode through the horse trails, down the road and back to the trails. Dandy did well the whole time, though he really picked up on my nervousness/lack of confidence and tried to take advantage of that, but I could control him. I'm glad he's testing me, it makes me a better rider. He's not dangerous, so that's good. 

The other horse, RG, that is my grandma's horse, was acting up sometimes. He spooks at nothing or just acts stupid. He's young and had a long time off over winter. Dandy was able to go right ahead of him fine. The only problem I had was he wanted to take me back to the barn. But my grandma rode him while I was at my dad's this weekend and he didn't do that with her, but she's a very confident rider. 

Anyways, the exciting part of the ride was when we were trotting along..Dandy sees a log..he TOOK OFF. I got left behind in the jump as I wasn't fully ready, but it was fun! I love jumping logs on the trails, especially when I'm ready haha. 

On the way home he didn't want to stop but 500 (exaggeration) circles later, I got this picture:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing. Dandy seems like a great guy! I'd love to see some more pictures of him.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Subbing. Dandy seems like a great guy! I'd love to see some more pictures of him.


Thanks! I love him, he seems pretty good to me!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Not much new to say really, my family has been out visiting. 
I did get Dandy out the other day and lead some of the kids around on him. He's not going to do anything unsafe but we're thinking he'll sense their lack of confidence/skill and walk/trot them back to the barn..and he's not allowed to get away with that stuff. He's really easy to handle, when he wants to be. 

I rode him too, in the bottom field. You can get to the barn from the bottom field and he also knows the gate we go out and go back to the barn through sometimes. There was a lot of acting up. It was really muddy out so I didn't want to do too much loping. He had other ideas. 
I purposely rode him near the fence that he knew he could go either way to get back to the barn, because I needed to work with him there - work on teaching him he can't get away with that. He starts trying to run, trotting, loping, going sideways, stopping, trying to turn. Mostly I just have to circle and turn him out of it multiple times and either let him lope down to where I want to go or slow him down and walk. I try to walk/trot him more but he can be hard to stop. When we walk back up to the gate to go back I make him WALK. He gets all excited and wants to trot, then gets mad when I slow him down. Thus we do that 2-5 times before he walks. It's getting better though. Honestly think he picks up on my lack of confidence, so I'm trying to learn to be more confident and actually breath and enjoy the ride, knowing that I'm in control. I think it's getting better. When he acted up I had a bit of fear but I knew I could handle him. 

I'll try to share some pictures I took the other day sometime later!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

I had Dandy out again yesterday, and we had lots of spooky stuff in the yard. I lunged him first then lead him around the yard.

*Spooky Thing 1*
He has been quite scared of 4 Wheelers, in the field I can't get closer then 20ish feet away from him without him running away. So when I get him out to lunge him I walk him down the driveway to the lower flat field. Well. My cousin was riding the four wheeler up and down the driveway. I had a moment of panic. Then I realized that I KNEW it wasn't gonna hurt us, so I could stay calm and confident. So I let him watch it from a distance. He was at full attention, ears up and eyes forward. I gave him treats as it rode past and he stood still. We slowly moved closer until we were walking down the driveway about 7-10ft away from it, he was very curious about it but he didn't do anything but look. No dancing around or trying to run away. I was so proud of him for being brave. 

*Spooky Thing 2*
So we had these things staked out in the yard, they are like the pop up laundry baskets. It was also quite windy. So they moved and made noise. So freaking scary. 








I walked him over to it and he had his neck all stretched out and his full attention look. Then it made a little bit of noise and he stiffened his front legs and jumped/slid backwards. I pulled him back forward and petted him, calmed him down. We approached it again. He really didn't like it. But I made him walk circles around it, petting him, talking calmly and giving him treats as he was good. 5 minutes later I had him sticking his head all the way in it (it's about 3 feet tall), pushing it around himself and I could shake it and make it move and make noise and he didn't care at all. I was so happy with him. 

*To be continued later, my family is here and I have to go visit XD *


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

So, the other spooky thing was the swingset. The little kids were swinging calmly and I walked him over there. The swings couldn't touch him. But every time one came back he went flying backwards all stiff. I brought him back forward and calmed him down, talking to him calmly. The same thing happened multiple times. I gave him treats whenever he stood still nicely, and after a while I got him to tolerate it. I don't think he ever was 100% okay with it or liked it, but I could stand him and walk him past them fine, with just some looking. It's progress. 

While my family was out, of course everyone wanted to ride him. Since he's been testing me so much and they have pretty much 0 horse experience I just lead him around with them on him. My younger sister who is 9 really enjoyed it, she really wanted to have the reins all to herself but I said no, I think he'd walk her right back to the barn as she's never really rode alone. My cousin who is 13 also enjoyed it, though he wasn't super serious about it. Dandy behaved himself nicely for all the talking/yelling and fast movements they were doing. I kept yelling at them, but it didn't help. One day they'll learn the hard way! 
My 3 year old cousin also rode Dandy, she absolutely loved it. He was perfect and made sure he had a nice slow walk for her and lead along with no thought of going back to the barn (that he showed, that is).
I let my sister lunge him at a walk/trot and let my cousin lunge him a bit too, I was right next to them the whole time, but Dandy is a good guy. My sister did well and my cousin did okay, though honestly I think my cousin mostly just wanted to make him go fast fast fast and chase him around with the lunge whip..therefore, I held it the whole time. Dandy was a good boy though, and I didn't let anyone chase him around. He had no problem with everyone running around really, I was glad of that. 


Now we ride for 4H for the first time on Monday, we just bought a trailer yesterday. Depending on how it goes at 4H (we ride every Monday starting next Monday) I'll take him to the fun show on the 30th just for the experience for both of us.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a bunch of pictures from the past week


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Dandy got his shots and wormer today, he handled it like a champ.

We did a bit of lunging, for about 15-20 minutes. He does great except when I try and turn him will moving. I step out to direct him and he FREAKS OUT. I don't think he was ever trained that way maybe? Going to talk to his previous owner about it. 

He acted like I worked him to death with that bit of lunging, but as soon as he saw I had treats..WIDE AWAKE..here are some funny/cute pictures from today.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

It's been a while since I wrote..at least it feels like it! 
I've been busy and the internet went out for like a week >.>

Anyways, we went on a 4.5 hour trail ride last Friday. One of my 4h Advisers/Relative brought out her two mares so my grandpa could also ride. Dandy was a little spunky but nothing bad. My grandma's horse, RG, totally lost his brain when he saw the mares.
He's young and stupid so that didn't help things. He kicked Dandy and tried to kick my adviser, so I had to lead the group, which I usually do because Dandy is a fast little thing. 
We did fine with everything until we heard the oil drill thing from a distance..they make a loud pop noise if you don't know what they are, kinda like a gunshot. Well there happens to be one RIGHT on the horse trail..and it was on this time. Great. Splendid. Dandy is still spooky at gunshots from a distance. 
NONE of the horses wanted to go past it. Dandy was bouncing up and trying to turn around and take off. My adviser got off and lead her mare and she went without a 2nd thought, and her other mare followed. Then RG followed and Dandy and me. About halfway past the drill RG and Dandy just took off and all you could do was hold on and tell the others to get out of the way. He calmed down once we were past it, as, stopped running. He was very very very spooky for the next hour..spooked at fallen or cut logs along the trail >.> (we see a LOT of these..every trail ride there's some and he's usually good with them). 
In the end, we all made it home in one piece.
Funny part of this story? My grandpa's horse laid down in the middle of the trail and just laid there. She was like "I tried to tell you. I'm DONE." 
They had to lead her back LOL.

Since that's kinda long I'll update with what's happened at our 2 4H meetings with Dandy and the trailering fight in a bit.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

So, the two 4H rides have went excellent. We did rail work, circles, figure 8s and trotting through cones (like poles). 
I can hold him back if another horse takes off running, though sometimes he gets confused if he hears another 4Her asking their horse to trot or lope by clicking/kissing sounds. He doesn't mind railwork, though his walk is faster then all the other horses since he's gaited, so it's constantly having to pass people or stop and make a circle then come back.
He is good with circles and figure 8s for the most part, since he doesn't neck rein and he needs to by fair we have been working on that, using leg pressure and neck reining as much as possible to turn him for those circles and using direct reining if I need too.
We have fun and he does great in an arena.

On trailering, at first he was terrified of it but he's definitely not scared of it now. He stands on the ramp and sticks his head in and relaxes, and once he goes in he gets yummy hay, pets, "good boy" and a few treats. Once he's in he also relaxes. 
But he hates going in. He can be standing at the ramp with his head in and you ask him to come in..nope. 
He will also only load on the right side consistently right now. 
A couple days ago we decided to start feeding him in the trailer, the first day we got it halfway back the stall, where he put his two front feet in but still seemed a bit nervous. The 2nd day we got it all the way at the back of the stall on the floor. He went right in and ate it, came back out a couple times to look around but overall a big improvement. Still doesn't wanna go in when I ask though. We'll keep working on it!

The fun show is this weekend, Sunday. I don't think I'll do barrels, poles, keyhole or stakes with him as we've had no practice. We don't have poles at home (yet) and we have no where to practice..because that big open flat in the field? If we start running he heads straight for the barn and gets out of control and I have to stop. Same in the yard. I just want an arena so bad. 
4H we aren't practicing that stuff yet, and I don't want to look ridiculous at the show. We'll see.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

The fun show was this weekend, and as the name states, it was fun!
He was very good with trailering and behaving himself, mostly. A donkey wandered into the arena while we were warming up and at first Dandy was scared of it, then he decided it was his long lost best friend and every moment away from it was agony. He started hollering and then all the other horses nearby joined in and he got himself sooooo upset. Many laps around the arena and runs around the barrels later he FINALLY calmed down and mostly forgot about it LOL.

Me and Dandy did the following classes:

Catalog Race - 2nd Place
Ribbon Race (partner race) - 2nd place
Egg Toss (partner) - 1st place *this was amazing, as both horses stood still while we tossed an egg back and forth without holding onto the reins at all. Smart horses  
Tunnel Race - 1st Place
Stakes - No Place, was our first time and just did it for experience. Almost didn't do it but figured why not, it's a fun show. 
Barrels - No Place, same as above. 
Dash For Cash - No Place, 14 second run. He was tired LOL. 

Do have some videos of a few of the contests that I'd like to share 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=21rqBQ9KHh4&feature=youtu.be











Have some pictures of him in his show tack from a few days ago as well (minus breastcollar)..he looked soo nice! 

























By the way - thanks for reading this, if anyone actually does! Hope you enjoy it :grin:


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

Sooo yes it's been a while. 
We've just been busy with many things lately. 

Anyways, remember Dandy's trailer loading issues I mentioned? They're getting soooo much better. We had one big fight and when we won that one he seemed to think..ok...well..I guess I 'll just go in. I hope it STAYS that way. Don't let him know I mentioned that here. 

I've also been riding him bareback with a halter or hackamore, I was kinda nervous about him just not listening but he's been great and I even got to lope bareback for the first time ever! And I stayed on! It was awesome. Bucket list goal accomplished  
Trotting is horrid though. He's bouncy. 

We went on some trail rides with friends and just some trail rides with just my grandparents, they've went well and at one point I switched horses with a friend and rode her QH instead..man what a difference from my little Morgan! But she wasn't bad. Just different LOL.

Dandy has also picked up on neck reining great, now we work on leg pressure and turning while backing up..wish us luck. 


Anyways, the only concern I have with my little guy is that he IS a senior horse. He's not thin but his butt isn't as rounded and full as I'd like to see, he could fill out a bit more..I'm going to start feeding him more often then I do. If I stay on top of it now it'll be less of a problem later  He's still strong and ready to go, doesn't bother him LOL.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies (Mar 3, 2017)

WOW it's been a long time since I updated. 

In short, Dandy is doing good, learning, working with me better but still being stubborn.

We went to a fun show and got 3 first places (catalog race, tunnel race and stakes). His issue is he thinks everything is a down and back xD 
We ran a 25 for barrels even with a circle in the middle of the pattern (got DQed) but I had no other choice because he was trying to run home from the first barrel. Had to make him finish it. 25 is our fastest and he's cutting the barrels A LOT better.
He was being a brat about turning the end pole closest to the gate for poles and stakes, was really surprised we won stakes. But he's getting sooo much better! Our work is paying off.

We also went to a "real" open show and it went okay (terrible). My 4h advisers wanted me to do ranch pleasure and horsemanship..needless to say we did not win as he spooked at every thing and went running straight across the arena. Not sure what his deal was LOL. 


I'm not sure if I'll continue 4H with him next year, it's okay but I really dislike ranch pleasure, showmanship and horsemanship. I'd rather skip straight to speed, where we shine  Honestly he's not going to do well in ranch because he's not pleasurable to ride like that. Ranch is not where they have to be all slow like western (no hate on western p, just not my thing). His trot is really bouncy and it makes my stomach hurt really bad then I can't sit up and look comfortable, and when we lope he can do it well but likes to do a trot/lope (only when in arena) that KILLS me LOL. My control with loose split reins is pretty bad too, he really hates listening when he thinks we're racing other horses  We'll see though..we'll see..
Fair is in a month and I just don't feel ready :/


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

